# Navarre Pcola



## Pierrunner (Feb 4, 2016)

are any kings still being caught thinking about coming down next week.


----------



## vaughnru01 (Sep 2, 2011)

We caught a bunch of kings 7 miles offshore last Saturday. Water temp is still hanging in there.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

about four miles off the beach on a steel wreck yesterday and had a good half dozen kings and one that got away that almost spooled my fishing partner. Lots of bait around so the kings are still chewing!


----------



## frugalphysio (Jun 1, 2016)

Good to know they are still around. This wind has been brutal.


----------

